

The BRAiVE autonomous and driverless vehicle test drive - kome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNcyuApIlFw
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vislab.it&#x2F;automotive&#x2F;
======
kome
The video is from the vehicle following the BRAiVE.
[http://vislab.it/automotive/](http://vislab.it/automotive/) for more info.

